

New Mailgun Events API, detailed email tracking and search - twakefield
http://blog.mailgun.com/post/new-events-api-detailed-email-tracking-and-search/

======
twakefield
This Events API effectively replaces our Logs API, which was a subset of this.
The Logs API still works but we removed it from the API reference in the docs
as the Events API should be used (and hopefully preferred) going forward.

